
It’s been a year since Sherpaa went from VC-funded to Independent - tdonia
https://medium.com/@jayparkinson/its-been-a-year-since-sherpaa-went-from-vc-funded-to-independent-aka-how-to-be-a-sustainable-1cd407e6c005
======
bishnu
There seems to be a trend of the dark side of VC getting called out more and
more, with names being named, and I am all for it.

